# Wudang Tai chi push hand training.



## dre2308 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Korean style uniforms we wear are for the purpose of  grappling  while practicing our wrestling technique. We are Chinese people  practicing traditional Chinese martial arts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2012)

Tuishou yes....taiji tuishou no


----------



## mograph (Jan 11, 2012)

Why not, Xuesheng? 

(no challenge here, just looking for a better understanding of the characteristics of taiji tuishou)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2012)

Going up on your toes, having no root, raising your shoulders, making floppy stiffarmed circles, pulling each other around the room with the occasional stall of force against force isnot Taijiquan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry strange double post...technology hates me this week


----------



## oaktree (Jan 11, 2012)

I was distracted by all the cute girls in the background. I have no idea if this is how wudang does it or if
They are beginner student. I think the op put up other videos before but watch the chen tuishou i put
Up and you can see the points xue sheng is talking about.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2012)




----------

